# 6.5 component speaker for SQ



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok I pulled the trigger on the HAT Imagines and love them. But not I want more haha. My budget is 5-600. That puts me in the Clarus range. My local shops do not carry high end speakers, so personal audition is out of the question. What do you guys reccomend in that price range?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

what about the imagines dont you like?
what do you like?
how much power?

the rest of the system?


----------



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

It's not that I don't like the imagines, it's just I want better sound. Right now I have a JL 10W6v2 and a slash 500/1v2 amp to it. And a j2 360x4 bridged for the imagines.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

not trying to be difficult, but "better" is subjective. not enough midbass? midrange is harsh? highs too bright, too dull?

gonna be hard to recommend something that will cure the problem if we dont know what about the current comps you want to improve upon.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

JSM-FA5 said:


> It's not that I don't like the imagines, it's just I want better sound. Right now I have a JL 10W6v2 and a slash 500/1v2 amp to it. And a j2 360x4 bridged for the imagines.


Another option might be to un-bridge your J2 360x4 and run the components active. Of course, you might need a different headunit or a processor to do so.

I think active sounds leaps and bounds better than most passive systems, even with the same components.


----------



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

Well I know I would like more mid bass. But just better all around. I just don't know how to describe sound. They are not bright, which I like. I'll describe it like this. Putting these speakers in compared to stock. These sound way better. Now for the example, my car comes stock with these Hybrid Audios. What speakers will improve upon the hybrids as much as the hybrids did my factory speakers. 
That may not have made sense. Let me know if it didn't. 

As far as active. I want to try it. I need a processor though. And I know nothing about basic tuning much less slopes, crossover frequencies etx.


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

I had Unity up front and Imagine in the rear before.... once ran active, they sounded better.

I upgraded to the SE series and am very happy. 


I'm thinking of using ScanSpeak in my daily driver. Once I replenish my audio funds.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

JSM-FA5 said:


> Well I know I would like more mid bass. But just better all around. I just don't know how to describe sound. They are not bright, which I like. I'll describe it like this. Putting these speakers in compared to stock. These sound way better. Now for the example, my car comes stock with these Hybrid Audios. What speakers will improve upon the hybrids as much as the hybrids did my factory speakers.
> That may not have made sense. Let me know if it didn't.
> 
> As far as active. I want to try it. I need a processor though. And I know nothing about basic tuning much less slopes, crossover frequencies etx.


I have no idea how much the upper level HAT speakers are.

I wouldnt hesitate to recommend the ID xs series.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Before you switch out drivers, I suggest that you invest in some sort of processing whether via headunit or external module. Though the Imagines are good, I'm sure they haven't been maximized in your ride as the auto environment usually presents issues only a good EQ & t/a can tame. That will probably be the best investment & improvement you could ever make.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

What have you done in the way of sound deadening? If you haven't already done this, I would do so before jumping into more expensive speakers.


----------



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok so I should add a processor before upgrading equipment? I know how much of a difference speakers can make, however I do not know how drastic or not so drastic a difference a processor can/will make.

As far as sound deadening, I used a 2x3 piece of stinger matt (CLD Tile) per door. In addition to that I placed some on the outer door panel, also the inside of the interior panel to prevent buzzes and rattles from plastic.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

JSM-FA5 said:


> It's not that I don't like the imagines, it's just I want better sound.


tune, tune, then tune some more.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

You have a big enough budget to get the new Mosconi 4to6 processor. And there are plenty of people in NC that would likely be happy to dial in a base tune for you to work off of and/or revert back to if you think you've done more harm than good.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Processor can make a world of a difference although it is not the end all be all to every problem. Still, if you don't at least have a way to adjust the frequency response, especially for problem areas, then you may very well not be getting the best out of any drivers you choose.


----------



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hillbilly, iv read great reviews about mosconi processors, however iv been unable to find them for sale online. 
Iv also been looking at the JBl MS-8?
Bayboy: so you would get a processor before upgrading equipment?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

JSM-FA5 said:


> so you would get a processor before upgrading equipment?


Yep


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I think what they are saying is either get a sound processor or a Head Unit that allows you to connect your existing Imagines Active and not using the passive crossovers. That will deliver cleaner sound. 

Another option and something cheaper I would do before spending more money would be, by amping the Imagines, I believe those can be by amped and that will deliver cleaner sound.


----------



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

Papasin, glad to see you again! Haha. 

They are amped. Getting right at 100 rms


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

The best....Well the easiest option I'm seeing is the P80. It will get your feet wet with going active and having a "decent" EQ before spending 5-6-7-800 bucks on a 6to8 or something comparable.
Unless your trying to retain the stock HU due to the integration of it in the car.


----------



## nickt (Sep 22, 2013)

I have a pair of Clarus for sale in case you are interested. I ran them active so the crossovers are still new. I bought them new from my local dealer and used them for three months prior to upgrading to the Legatia L1v2, L3v2 and Dynaudio MD182 (I went with these over the L8v2 since my Toyota Sienna door can take 10"!!!). I can sell them for $350 shipped. 
You should always buy the best speakers possible since they make the most difference over all your components. You can tune to death and if your speakers are not up to par then you are not going to hear it. I am very happy with my upgrade to the Legatia btw. My system is much more transparent, dynamic and detailed. I never heard the Imagine but I think you will get better performance from the Clarus. I do run active not passive using a bit one as a processor though.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Image Dynamics XS-65
Hertz Hi-Energy HCX-165

Going active is not just dropping in some speakers. You'll have to run more speaker wire, more power wire for the processor, etc. You'll need more RCA cables. Factor in all of that to your budget. The Imagine's are great entry-level SQ speakers but I'll take the other side of the fence... don't go active. Deaden your doors first. Listen to the Imagines. Still want more? Throw in some higher end speakers. Love them while you save up for that processor and make contacts locally with someone who can get you a base tune going. Then get the processor in there. I see a lot of disappointment when people go active too soon and they get frustrated and can't get it to sound like they wanted it to sound. 

On the other hand, if you are one of those people that will play a video game over and over in hard mode until you beat the whole thing... then go active ASAP!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I will take a system with good components, well installed, and with a great tune over the most expensive components, mediocrely installed, and poorly tuned any day and twice on a competition Saturday.  

IIRC, the OP has a double DIN aftermarket Pioneer HU already, so as was already mentioned, IMHO, next logical step would be to add a processor before switching components.


----------



## nickt (Sep 22, 2013)

sirbOOm said:


> Image Dynamics XS-65
> Hertz Hi-Energy HCX-165
> 
> Going active is not just dropping in some speakers. You'll have to run more speaker wire, more power wire for the processor, etc. You'll need more RCA cables. Factor in all of that to your budget. The Imagine's are great entry-level SQ speakers but I'll take the other side of the fence... don't go active. Deaden your doors first. Listen to the Imagines. Still want more? Throw in some higher end speakers. Love them while you save up for that processor and make contacts locally with someone who can get you a base tune going. Then get the processor in there. I see a lot of disappointment when people go active too soon and they get frustrated and can't get it to sound like they wanted it to sound.
> ...


I could not have said it any better. Going active is very costly, and most stereo shops charge around $75-150/hr for tuning depending on their skill level I suppose.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

The Image Dynamics have enough adjustments on the passive to almost be active.


----------



## nickt (Sep 22, 2013)

nickt said:


> I have a pair of Clarus for sale in case you are interested. I ran them active so the crossovers are still new. I bought them new from my local dealer and used them for three months prior to upgrading to the Legatia L1v2, L3v2 and Dynaudio MD182 (I went with these over the L8v2 since my Toyota Sienna door can take 10"!!!). I can sell them for $350 shipped.
> You should always buy the best speakers possible since they make the most difference over all your components. You can tune to death and if your speakers are not up to par then you are not going to hear it. I am very happy with my upgrade to the Legatia btw. My system is much more transparent, dynamic and detailed. I never heard the Imagine but I think you will get better performance from the Clarus. I do run active not passive using a bit one as a processor though.


I forgot to mention that my Clarus set is 6.5.


----------



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

sirbOOm said:


> Image Dynamics XS-65
> Hertz Hi-Energy HCX-165
> 
> Going active is not just dropping in some speakers. You'll have to run more speaker wire, more power wire for the processor, etc. You'll need more RCA cables. Factor in all of that to your budget. The Imagine's are great entry-level SQ speakers but I'll take the other side of the fence... don't go active. Deaden your doors first. Listen to the Imagines. Still want more? Throw in some higher end speakers. Love them while you save up for that processor and make contacts locally with someone who can get you a base tune going. Then get the processor in there. I see a lot of disappointment when people go active too soon and they get frustrated and can't get it to sound like they wanted it to sound.
> ...


I have already ran speaker wire. I have deadened my doors with CLD tiles. I have amped my system. While deadening my doors did offer improvement, it was not to the extent I was hoping. Still looking for improvement. 

Papsin: good memory! Best I can tell that is the best route to take. As I have done just about everything else possible. (Besides CCF and MLV sound deadening)


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I'm sure there's a lot of improvement to be made in install and especially tuning. How much power do you have going to them? If you just want better speakers just because (I'm guilty of that), I recommend the Dyn 242 set, surprise surprise lol.


----------



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

Nickt, I may be interested in the Clarus for that price. I'll pm you when I know for sure.

BuickGN: and anyone else who is interested. Here is my build log. This will show my install and power. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...05-mashburns-sq-civic-si-sedan-build-log.html

As far as tuning, I only have an 8 band EQ at the moment. Until I get a processor anyway. And I have tuned it to my best know how. Granted that's by ear.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Shameless plugs on this thread... I don't care how good of a driver you have (yes better is good) there are no optimal speakers that will alone outpace what a good tune can do. The auto environment is a nasty one that will wreak havoc on any driver's response regardless of manufacturer. There's no way a single set will play the same way in every scenario simply because of that environment. The manufacturers can not account for the varying acoustics from vehicle to vehicle with a single set of drivers. Only some sort of processing can do that. Drivers alone can NOT account for differences in mounting distance. Until you have tamed that environment you are merely chasing dragons by switching drivers alone.

In fact, you don't have to go active to optimize any set. A simple adjustment of time delay and/or left & right EQ can make a world of a difference even on a passive component set even though the tweeter will not benefit from t/a, but it will surely benefit from level adjustments per side even if only via l/r EQ.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

^ this. I'd like to add that whenever install is mentioned, I would recommend also considering how speakers are aimed as part of the install. Think about how the midranges are aimed from the 8th's stock locations, and whether you would want to do that in a home theater setup .


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I agree, tuning, TA, at least a 7 bad PEQ can deliver nice sound with passive xovers. One thing is having $600 speakers, sound deadening the doors, but not sealing every opening on the inner door, with either sheet metal, plexiglass and more CLD over that will not give much better results even paying more for a set of speakers.

And some doors and cars have installation and other limitations as bay boy said. 

If money is not an issue go ahead get the expensive ones, if you are not happy after that, evaluate the installation and information given here.

By amping just in case not familiar with that term, means using the passive crossovers and sending power directly to each driver, rather than to the box with 2 wires and splitting the highs and lows to each driver, the separation gives cleaner sound and power to each driver, and all HAT components allow byamping.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

All HAT component speakers do not allow bi-amping. At least not with passive crossovers. In fact, the Imagines have about the simplest passive crossover of any component set available. They only have a capacitor on the tweeter for protection. Now if you are talking about bi-amping with active crossovers, that is a whole different story that applies to pretty much every component set on the planet.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Just read on another thread you can ask the dealer for a xover with the option to bi amp the Clarus. The imagines by having separate caps or passive xovers for each driver could be bi amped easier, but also high passing with the HU at the same time meaning using a 4 ch amp just for the front components and having an HU with independent xovers for front and back to be able to high pass the mids at a lower frequency than the tweeters. It may or may not be ideal but worth trying it and hear if it sounds better. Not quite active but better than the full passive xover.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Active vs using the stock passives... which is better (rhetoric)? That largely depends on IF you can actively provide better protection and/or performance than the passive lends. Sometimes simpler is better and going active may provide no better advantage than what the passive provides other than to be able to say you can control it. As far as level matching and or bi-amping, that can still easily be done since there is no lpf on the midbass. Not seeing the issue there... 

The question is can the Imagines be improved upon their present performance in his ride? It would be safe to say that the simple passive design was done for reason and encroaching upon such design BEFORE trying other solutions to the present acoustic environment (like time alignment & EQ) would be rather asinine in assessment. That is not to say that they can not be improved upon by going active, but again I have to say that until you resolve any other issues then they have NOT been maximized in that setting and in the way they was intended to be used. 

Also, in their white papers it is noted to use a steep (4th order) hpf on the midbass for performance down to 60hz. That is one part that may not be met. The natural roll-off of the upper end is estimated around 6khz which is usually ideal for a 2-way. Perhaps that could be changed with a little finagling. However, the most important issue to note is the -/+4.5db swing in measured frequency response which would spell to me that they may very well need some minor taming around 2db along the response, but until the acoustics addition is measured then???? Further warrant for use of some sort of processor which is not entirely expensive considering the MiniDSP fits that bill largely.

Also to add, that is something that will apply to all driver sets installed. What ever the acoustics affect in one set will still affect the others... fix that first!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Not to kill this thread, but recently i bought this set.. I'm only using the mids.....
Helix® - Product Details

Since I already have Scan Speak tweeters 3/4" in oem stock location, i didn't want to pots around and change them out, i love the way they sound as well...

Well if you have the money, and know someone that could get you this set, you will be so, so , so, impressed! 

Love mine (Active Setup)


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

thomasluke said:


> The best....Well the easiest option I'm seeing is the P80. It will get your feet wet with going active and having a "decent" EQ before spending 5-6-7-800 bucks on a 6to8 or something comparable.
> Unless your trying to retain the stock HU due to the integration of it in the car.


This is the easiest solution in my mind too. You may have to run a 3 sets of RCA's from HU to amp (if you haven't already) and the tweeters and mids will require their own run of speaker wire to amp (not a biggie if passives are already located close to amp.


Of course, this would mean giving up the double din.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

With a set like the Hertz MLK, HSK XL or Hat clarus, the manufacturer will want you to use it with the passive crossovers for protection and for the best performance, many of those sets should be used with their passive crossovers since the manufacturer designed the drivers and crossovers together to sound better that way, at the same time if the HU is mediocre and the amp is mediocre and lacks real power the results or improvements may be marginal. 

With a set like the imagines, my guess their purpose was to be able to use them without an amp in some applications, making them a bit more flexible to run them active and just like many members have said, they are happy with the imagines running them active, an active set up is not for a novice and it may take many hours to tune. 


Another simple way may be to just let the HU drive the tweeters assuming they can get at least 18 watts RMS, and drive the mids with the amp bridged or not.

There are so many ways to drive them. Many times I have wondered myself. Why do we need to filter the sound so many times. 
A passive crossover should do all the work and we should set our HU xovers to none or flat, but then when we do that we get boomy sound or more bass on the mids and an EQ does not correct the response either and we go back to the HU passive HP even if we set it at 60HZ it may sound too heavy or clip with some drivers and we end up leaving it at 80 or 95khz.

A solution may be to have all the options possible, an HU with an active xover or at least a good PEQ, TA and even a Sound processor just in case like the Alpine H800, Audison bit one or 10, JBL MS-8 and other good ones mentioned on this forum to play and get it right. 

Better yet an HU with an optical output for pure digital sound and not passing through the DAC will get the best sound the OP may be looking for. It never ends, we get a new set, we get tired of it, then we want more and more it is like an addiction.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Tuning and going active are going to be your biggest help, then adding some more power. You already have a REALLY nice setup, and I'd be willing to bet with a processor and some tuning, you would be extremely happy with them.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Alrojoca said:


> With a set like the Hertz MLK, HSK XL or Hat clarus, the manufacturer will want you to use it with the passive crossovers for protection and for the best performance, many of those sets should be used with their passive crossovers since the manufacturer designed the drivers and crossovers together to sound better that way, at the same time if the HU is mediocre and the amp is mediocre and lacks real power the results or improvements may be marginal.
> 
> With a set like the imagines, my guess their purpose was to be able to use them without an amp in some applications, making them a bit more flexible to run them active and just like many members have said, they are happy with the imagines running them active, an active set up is not for a novice and it may take many hours to tune.
> 
> ...


What the hamsteak????


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Alrojoca said:


> With a set like the Hertz MLK, HSK XL or Hat clarus, the manufacturer will want you to use it with the passive crossovers for protection and for the best performance, many of those sets should be used with their passive crossovers since the manufacturer designed the drivers and crossovers together to sound better that way, at the same time if the HU is mediocre and the amp is mediocre and lacks real power the results or improvements may be marginal.


Which type of vehicle was the passive network designed for? Single cab minitruck? 4 door sedan? Small SUV? A cargo van? And with how much power behind them? Head unit power? A typical 75w RMS 4 channel? A dedicated full range mono with hundreds of watts on tap? 

Passives have their place, and can serve the majority of listeners quite well. However, the OP is specifically asking about improving sound quality. And while the manufacturers do their best to provide a passive network that will provide decent results in most situations, it could very well be that it won't give the best results in any situation. 



Alrojoca said:


> With a set like the imagines, my guess their purpose was to be able to use them without an amp in some applications, making them a bit more flexible to run them active and just like many members have said, they are happy with the imagines running them active, an active set up is not for a novice and it may take many hours to tune.
> 
> Another simple way may be to just let the HU drive the tweeters assuming they can get at least 18 watts RMS, and drive the mids with the amp bridged or not.


There is nothing about the Imagines that make them more flexible to run active than any other component set. Scott just made some smart choices in driver design/selection to put a package together that meets that satisfactory performance level I mentioned above with minimal passive filtering. There is a reason you see so many people choosing to run the Imagine's active. Because just like most component sets, their performance can be improved for a specific installation with the introduction of active crossovers and other DSP. 



Alrojoca said:


> There are so many ways to drive them. Many times I have wondered myself. Why do we need to filter the sound so many times.
> A passive crossover should do all the work and we should set our HU xovers to none or flat, but then when we do that we get boomy sound or more bass on the mids and an EQ does not correct the response either and we go back to the HU passive HP even if we set it at 60HZ it may sound too heavy or clip with some drivers and we end up leaving it at 80 or 95khz.


Very few passovers "do all of the work." I would say at best you might get a 2nd order high pass on the tweeter and 2nd order low pass on the mid. In many cases the mid will get only a 1st order low pass or no low pass at all. And in the case of sets like the Imagines, you get only a 1st order high pass on the tweeter. It is very rare than you actually get a high pass (or band pass) on the mid. This is what requires the use of the high pass filter at either the head unit (my preference) or the amplifier for the mid/component set. So we don't need an excessive amount of filtering, we just need to be providing the necessary filtering at the most desirable point in our signal chain. And yes, if you do not need a filter, turn it off. 



Alrojoca said:


> A solution may be to have all the options possible, an HU with an active xover or at least a good PEQ, TA and even a Sound processor just in case like the Alpine H800, Audison bit one or 10, JBL MS-8 and other good ones mentioned on this forum to play and get it right.


Having options is great. I love options. But why the overkill? If you are purchasing a dedicated DSP that is capable of performing all of the tasks that you need why the redundancy in the head unit? For the most part, you're paying for features you do not need. If you're willing to spend money for features that will never be used just to gain what you perceive as a better DAC, then by all means, go for it. Otherwise, just choose the head unit (or tablet, or CarPC, or...) with the features you want and let the DSP do it's job. 



Alrojoca said:


> Better yet an HU with an optical output for pure digital sound and not passing through the DAC will get the best sound the OP may be looking for. It never ends, we get a new set, we get tired of it, then we want more and more it is like an addiction.


Are there any head units readily available in the US that have optical out today? (Genuine question, I haven't looked around recently to see if such a unit is available.)


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Bayboy said:


> What the hamsteak????


You found it rough, too? That is why I tried to break it into smaller, easier to digest chunks. I still probably missed it.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Actually I found it playing both sides of the fence as to declare victory for the winning suggestion. Fact is how can anyone "upgrade" if something hasn't been given a fair trial?? Any subsequent "upgrade" in speakers could prove to be minimal & disappointing when it is realized that the missing piece to the puzzle has been overlooked and now available funds to do so are gone. 

Upgrade to a 3-way front stage would be more notable perhaps, but simply switching drivers over ones that have not been maximized to begin with is quite hasty. It's very easy to get caught up in the switcharoo game.


----------



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow! This is allot to take in. So in a nutshell, going active takes more knowledge and time than a passive system. But active has more potential than a passive system. 

I realize I need a processor. That wil be my next purchase. (I prefer my double din or I would get the p80.) 

As far as the install goes. Are their areas for improvement? Other than what papasin said about aiming the drivers? I do not have the skill or knowledge at the moment to mount my drivers another way.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

JSM-FA5 said:


> Wow! This is allot to take in. So in a nutshell, going active takes more knowledge and time than a passive system. But active has more potential than a passive system.
> 
> I realize I need a processor. That wil be my next purchase. (I prefer my double din or I would get the p80.)
> 
> As far as the install goes. Are their areas for improvement? Other than what papasin said about aiming the drivers? I do not have the skill or knowledge at the moment to mount my drivers another way.


To be honest, when I first went active, it took a while just to get back to how good they sounded on the passives. Mine used a very nice passive crossover and it was a 3-way system but if you go active, don't be disappointed if it doesn't sound any better at first, you will get there. Once you have TA and EQ and an actual sound stage, you'll wonder how you ever listened to it without. 

On the flip side, some speakers will sound better than others right out of the box. There was a huge difference from my IDs to my Dyns and I did not have the ability to tune, both were run passive at first. 

I agree to optimize install and have tuning ability first but there's nothing wrong with upgrading your speakers first if you choose to go that route. I went with what I thought was the best equipment early on even though I had no way of tuning at the time. I knew eventually I would go active and learn how to tune and if it didn't sound great I would know I'm the one to blame, not the equipment.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

There you go, a 3 way system, that will get the best sound, tweeter, 3 or 4 inch mid driver and a 6.5" woofer. The whole range for a clean front stage.


----------



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

BuickGN said:


> To be honest, when I first went active, it took a while just to get back to how good they sounded on the passives. Mine used a very nice passive crossover and it was a 3-way system but if you go active, don't be disappointed if it doesn't sound any better at first, you will get there. Once you have TA and EQ and an actual sound stage, you'll wonder how you ever listened to it without.
> 
> On the flip side, some speakers will sound better than others right out of the box. There was a huge difference from my IDs to my Dyns and I did not have the ability to tune, both were run passive at first.
> 
> I agree to optimize install and have tuning ability first but there's nothing wrong with upgrading your speakers first if you choose to go that route. I went with what I thought was the best equipment early on even though I had no way of tuning at the time. I knew eventually I would go active and learn how to tune and if it didn't sound great I would know I'm the one to blame, not the equipment.


Ok optimize install. What needs to be done to the install? I know it is far from a perfect install as iv never done an install before. Just post install improvements in the build thread so I can go back and read through it later on and have all the info in one place.

I have thought about 3 way. Just don't have the locations right now.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Going 3-way was a sort sarcastic bit as you see it was suggested again..  The fact that you have not taken the current drivers to the limit or have not noted exactly what it is you're disliking tells me you may be brand/cost struck.

It takes time in the seat to get a feel (listen rather) for it's pros & cons. In fact, have they even been broken in yet? Is it it's general tonal qualities that seem to lack? Which direction do you go from here and why? If a set is more expensive then that means it's better right?


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

JSM FA5's build thread shows a good install on the doors, not much to think about improvements as far as that goes.

I may be interested in the imagines for a good deal!


----------



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

Bayboy said:


> Going 3-way was a sort sarcastic bit as you see it was suggested again..  The fact that you have not taken the current drivers to the limit or have not noted exactly what it is you're disliking tells me you may be brand/cost struck.
> 
> It takes time in the seat to get a feel (listen rather) for it's pros & cons. In fact, have they even been broken in yet? Is it it's general tonal qualities that seem to lack? Which direction do you go from here and why? If a set is more expensive then that means it's better right?


I missed the sarcasm haha. I typically do online. Iv considered it as you get more frequency coming directly at you. But that is another topic.

As far as the Imagines, I installed them around the end of July, an they have been amped (bridged) from the start. All be it I didn't really crank the volume up the first few weeks just to let them break in. The Imagines sound GREAT. There isn't anything I do not like about them. The only reason I am/was wanting to upgrade was I have no rear speakers. I carry passengers allot so my plan was to move the imagines to the rear run as coax. And since these are just an entry to SQ speakers I figured if I doubled my budget I could get a phenomenal speaker that would put the Imagines to shame. Granted it does seem like the music is missing something. (I do not know what that is thus I do not know how to correct the problem. A processor could be that missing link) But the Imagines I would think are broken in by now.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Another set in that price range besides the Dyns I mentioned are the JL C5 set. I really like them, especially for the price. That's personal preference of course.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

JSM-FA5 said:


> The Imagines sound GREAT. There isn't anything I do not like about them. The only reason I am/was wanting to upgrade was I have no rear speakers. I carry passengers allot so my plan was to move the imagines to the rear run as coax. And since these are just an entry to SQ speakers I figured if I doubled my budget I could get a phenomenal speaker that would put the Imagines to shame. Granted it does seem like the music is missing something. (I do not know what that is thus I do not know how to correct the problem. A processor could be that missing link) But the Imagines I would think are broken in by now.


I think this paragraph is the key to your entire thread. You like how the Imagines sound, which is great! But your feel like there might be something missing. Which is also great! It gives you the opportunity to ask questions (like this thread), experiment, learn and grow. Something all of us are doing. And you have also expressed the desire to add rear speakers for passengers, which is perfectly reasonable. 

Given the entire thread, and the paragraph above, this is how *I* would proceed. 

1. Leave the Imagines in place. 

3. Find someone local to you who has a good ear and can tune. 

2. Pick up a processor. (That is a whole different thread.  But I would chose something the local tuner is familiar with.)

3. Pick up a set of Mirus coaxes or similar for the rear. 

4. Get the processor and coaxes installed.

5. Get the local guy to tune it for you. (Request to observe, and see if they are willing to answer questions/educate)

6. Enjoy! 

7. Find the next thing to obsess over and then make more changes.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Rear stage for the imagines, tweeter on the center pillars pointing to the passengers and a switch to turn off the tweeters.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

rton20s said:


> I think this paragraph is the key to your entire thread. You like how the Imagines sound, which is great! But your feel like there might be something missing. Which is also great! It gives you the opportunity to ask questions (like this thread), experiment, learn and grow. Something all of us are doing. And you have also expressed the desire to add rear speakers for passengers, which is perfectly reasonable.
> 
> Given the entire thread, and the paragraph above, this is how *I* would proceed.
> 
> ...


^^^^ This!! If they sound good them leave them be. If you must have a rear coax then get the same or next level down as rton20s stated. As far as cost, the MiniDSP is inexpensive enough to get your feet wet and pretty much works the same as the rest (almost all good processors use a laptop to set). It's cheaper than the 80prs, but the 80prs is way less hassle to optimize.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

JSM-FA5 said:


> Wow! This is allot to take in. So in a nutshell, going active takes more knowledge and time than a passive system. But active has more potential than a passive system.
> 
> I realize I need a processor. That wil be my next purchase. (I prefer my double din or I would get the p80.)
> 
> As far as the install goes. Are their areas for improvement? Other than what papasin said about aiming the drivers? I do not have the skill or knowledge at the moment to mount my drivers another way.


if you want, you can demo my car. i can have it play with no time alignment and no eq. then ill play it with no eq but with ta, and then with everything together. youd be surprised at how much of a difference is made, and you can make part of your next step based on that. If i recall, you have a double DIN head unit. You can get an 80prs for cheap, plus you can resell your head unit, unless youre dead set on keeping the double din. If so, the rockford 360 processor seems like a decent bargain too


----------



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok I'll leave the imagines in until I get processing then. I forgot who posted it but they are right, it's like an addiction! 
Casey: just got your pm.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

cool deal. hit me up whenever man


----------



## sevenstyles (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi guys i have a jvc dsp radio for sale how do i go about posting it on here i know there are alot of people that love these processors and would love to own this deck..


----------



## sevenstyles (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi where do i post a for sale radio. im new to this site


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

WTH?


----------



## JSM-FA5 (Nov 18, 2012)

Not here haha. New thread now, since this is no longer about component speakers.


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah it's about the upgrades addiction to seek better sound


----------

